# Smiley for TTOC



## DXN (May 18, 2002)




----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

;D ;D ;D

But could the guy's face be made a bit more welcoming?! Looks a bit like the tax man at the moment!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

oh sorry I must have misunderstood. 
I thought it was Nutts wearing a hat :-*


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

;D ;D ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

;D
Can't be me... don't see any pink there.......


----------

